# My other pets and my passion



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Sure I love my goats  I am an animal lover, of all animals. However, I believe I have been specially blessed with an overwhelming passion for dogs, all dogs, but more specifically the APBT (American Pitbull Terrier). I believe wholeheartedly that they have earned an unfair reputation, and I spend much of my time helping local bully breed specific rescues. Here are my bullys, as well as my other dogs.









Hi, I am Chocy. I have a HUGE overbite and my tongue hangs out all the time, but everybody loves me just the way I am!!!

























Hi, I am Daizy, aka Wiggle Butt! I contracted distemper at 4 weeks old and it fried my motor skills. I walk like a drunk sailor, have continuing muscle spasme and they said I wouldnt live past a year old. I am now almost 6. Chocy is my brother.

























I am King Cato. Chocy and Daizy are my siblings. I am the biggest of the bunch, and have no faults, so mommy shows me at sanctioned shows I am also the biggest lover, lazy and laid back.








.....and slightly obsessed by tennis balls!









I am Dixie. I act like a two year old, and am Daizy, Cato and Chocys biological momma. Imm a good, good, smart dog, and can really be a pain in the butt at times lol. I chase animals on tv foR fun!

























Hello. I am Jasper, mommas last foster failure! I was found beaten and abused in Tuscaloosa, and was fostered by this family, who adopted me!! I am part pitbull, part boxer. I am a nervous little guy, but fit right in with everyone and they cant help but love me. Im goofy!

























I am Sadie. I was thrown out the window in the driveway in the rain years ago. momma found me and brought me inside and I been here since. I am Daizys personal chewie toy!









Finally I am Zeus. King freaking TUT! I was brought home 4 weeks ago. I am grammys sons' puppy. Grammy got me and gave me to him to raise and show. I am ADHD beyond extreme  But thats ok, I am too cute for anyone to care!

I also have a PEke who is diagnosed wih terminal cancer but do not have any pics on this computer as of the moment. Hope you enjoyed!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You have some beautiful dogs  Thanks so much for sharing :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also don't like the bad rap they are getting..other breeds as well... because of some owners that are not very nice and only think of themselves.......  
It is the irresponsible owners that are at fault here...and it is sad.. that a lot of these dogs are put down because they were badly treated and fought for their lives.. the few that couldn't be tamed....it is very sad indeed.....

I watch Shorty's rescue and love how he is helping the Pit bull....... he puts his whole life out there for them....and is also trying to show people... that these are beautiful and loving dogs in the right homes...... :thumb: 

Your Pits are beautiful ...thanks for sharing with us..... I love that you have captured the beauty and playfulness of these dogs..... :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...I love pitbulls.  Good to see them all in such a nice home that will properly care for them. That puppy is way too cute...love the blue coat!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am very passionate about dogs too, I have 4 house dogs. 2 english springer spaniels and a 100lb. black lab mix and an 85lb. australian shepherd/great pyreness cross. 

You have a big heart to take in dogs that need help. Your gang is beautiful.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

I noticed that I accidentally wrote that the APBT has "earned" a bad reputation....................I didnt mean that! I meant that the humans had given them that reputation lol! A pitbull that is with a responsible woner will never EARN a bad rep!!

Id also like to state, that Dixie was purchased by me in 2005, as a show dog. She was bred, and thus, how we ended up with Chocy, Cato and Daizy. We also have Ginger from the litter who lives w my bro in law and Sparky with another relative. I could NOT sell them or give them to strangers because I know how people treat them and know that I did not want to add to their possibly ending fate of this breed!

Breed Discrimination is sad and happening everywhere, yet this breed rises above 120 other breeds when it comes to temperment testing. If you see BSL in your area, please fight it!

p.s.......they DO NOT do well with goats so please never trust a pitbull to hang out with barn yard animals!

Thanks for looking and thanks for understanding! I love my doggies and do what I can to help others like them!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Love your dogs!! 
They are my top favorite breed!! 

One of our 5 dogs is a pit and he is great. I have had 3 prior to him all the best dogs in the world. 
I can have him with the goats when I am there and can have my Jack Russell also but only ever leave the :LGD Anatolians with them unwatched. 
We do have free range chickens and the Pit and Jack are just fine with them running and flying around the yard. Of course we trained them to be good with them . Our Pit and Jack are also protection trained so it is really all in the correct training. **Protection trained does not mean they are mean!! People don't understand how to properly train animals and screw them up all the time!

Sorry for ranting on; I like you am passionate about the breed and the bad rap they get. 

Yours are adorable!!!!!


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

@ Freedomstar-My dogs can be trusted with many other animals if we are present.

I rescued a 8 week old puppy, APBT once and he stayed in the goat pen. He slept, ate and played with the goats. When he was about 8 months old, he attacked Little Billy. He chewed parts of his ear,and broke his leg. I got to them to break it up just in time. It was horrible. But I thought they were alright. That still haunts me and I swore Id never trust them around livestock again!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

How adorable....I dont ever judge a dog till I see aggressive behavior and then I blame the owner not the dog. We have never owned a bully breed because my husband is scared of dogs bigger than a basset hound or beagle....some reason he isn't scared of our monstrous Great Pyrenees though (who when grown will be about 100 lbs) haven't figured that out yet! lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

pitchik said:


> @ Freedomstar-My dogs can be trusted with many other animals if we are present.
> 
> I rescued a 8 week old puppy, APBT once and he stayed in the goat pen. He slept, ate and played with the goats. When he was about 8 months old, he attacked Little Billy. He chewed parts of his ear,and broke his leg. I got to them to break it up just in time. It was horrible. But I thought they were alright. That still haunts me and I swore Id never trust them around livestock again!





pitchik said:


> p.s.......they DO NOT do well with goats so please never trust a pitbull to hang out with barn yard animals!


No young dog/puppy should be left unattended to roam with livestock, breed doesn't matter and that includes livestock guard breeds. That absolutely would not be the breed to blame, but the lack of supervision and proper training around livestock. I would not want a young dog/pup that is not bred for livestock guarding to be living with livestock.

But to say the breed as a whole does not do well with goats, i'd have to disagree. Each dog is different. As livestock guard dogs, of course, they aren't bred for that. But many pitbulls raised correctly around livestock can roam their farm and walk through the goats, cows, hogs pens etc. without attacking or bothering the livestock. I know a gal who has one and has access to her sheep pen and has never ever offered to harrass the livestock in any way. Saying pitbulls don't do well with goats because of one experience you've had, to me, that isn't fair to the breed. :shrug:


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

This is NOT one experience. Being in the "business" with the breed for more than half of my life I have heard countless stories. The APBT cannot be ever trusted to be left alnoe with children, nor other dogs, EVER! And I am sorry if I made it sound like it is the APBT only, it is not. NO dog should be trusted left alone with children. The APBT is or CAN BE NATURALLY animal aggressive. I know this as does any person who has ever worked with the breed and is educated on them. Frankly, the only animal that I would use to guard livestock would be the G Pyramese. And even then, I personally would be nervous. I am and never would give the breed any bad rap, however, it is in their nature and CAN BE Animal Aggressive.Besides, Chevy lived and loved the goats for 6 months and that included many nights of chasing coyotes away. He had no reason to attack them as he did. If I were there he would have never, and neither will my dogs now.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with Kylee on this. Typing the breed as a whole is what I feel is wrong for people to do. As I said mine is only with my goats when I am there. He is around all our free range chickens everyday unsupervised and I do not worry about that. I just would never leave any non LDG to live with the goats.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Typing the breed as a whole....I just know the breed too well. Yes, as with any breed, dog, cat, what have you, there are always exceptions. But knowing the animal agressivness that they CAN posess, scares me when it comes to any animal.

My dogs live together in harmony. I can bring any animal I want into my home and they welcome with open arms, with the exception of Cato.

However, if ANY of my dogs can get to another animal, unsupervised, they will kill it.


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

O my gosh your pits are beautiful, and look so happy! I love pits, my husband had one when we first started dating, he was the coolest dog!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice dogs, love King Tato's tennis ball pic!!
In certain County's in Maryland, PB's are actually outlawed  My neighbors PB must be leashed and muzzled when out.
I have a small framed American Bull (looks PB-ish) and I have to keep papers on her as I have had issues/ complaints walking her in parks! She, while not a PB, carry's a lot of those aggressive tendancies, I would never trust her with the goats or chickens mostly because their flighty/ spooked nature... I think it would trigger her (and her breed) to chase.
Of course, every animal is different, but I hate to hear stories of a dog that was left with an animal or a child and attacked, then was put down or caused a whole breed of animal to be outlawed from a County... I love my girl and would never want to give her the opportunity to chase a chicken or a goat and find she loved it. Then I would have to decide to either get rid of chickens, goats or the dog. So we keep an electric fence and hopefully they will never meet!


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

:clap: Way to go Pitchik, I share two of your passions! Great pictures, your dogs look happy and healthy!! I just love how APBTs are so similar and yet so diverse.

I have two female APBTs now (#3 & 4 in my life) and couldn't imagine life without them. One was found wandering the streets and went unclaimed, while the other was part of a litter at an unsavory breeder (my brother now has two of her siblings & the sire). While I was growing up, my Dad was always talking about how great the breed was and then he finally bought one, from the bedroom closet of an apartment in a bad neighborhood...needless to say, she was awesome despite. My sister is handicapped and she would torture the poor dog to the point of pulling on her ears and biting her tail. The dog would only whimper and get up and leave. She understood...

My family occasionally gets involved with a rescue organization in Milwaukee and we'll participate in community walks they organize to show the public how very personable these dogs really are  

Along the lines of the other comments, though I take my girls with me to do goat chores every morning, I would never leave them alone with the goats. Just too much temptation and one has an immense prey drive naturally. I personally don't think this is specific to APBTs, most terriers have a pretty strong prey instinct.

So kudos to all the supporters of logial, rationale thought who've already made positive comments here, I love to hear people agree BSL is wrong.


----------

